# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Ikan koi sisik rontok dan ada merah2 nya

## rudichau

HAI GUYS, KIRA2 KOI INI SAKIT APA YA ?

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Audit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

